# Fuel Delivery issues - 1996 Maxima



## 96Maxima77 (Feb 13, 2014)

I've got a 1996 Maxima SE Automatic - 236,000 miles It cuts out under throttle.

We have checked the vaccum system.
Idle air control value replaced
Cam positioning sensor replaced
cleaned the throttle body

We are stumped on what to check next.

Thoughts?


----------



## 99 maximo (Jan 21, 2014)

What do you mean it cuts out under throttle? 

My 99 would cut out when I got over around 1200 RPM. Figured out I had to replace the Mass Air Flow sensor. It went bad when I put an Injen cold air intake on.

If it cutting out when you put the pedal on the floor then it could be many things. Like a fuel filter, spark plugs, air filter, or your top end might need to have all the gaskets replaced. 

Try resetting the PCM.


----------

